# Eingewöhnungszeit von Goldfischen



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2003)

Hallo, 
ich habe mir vor 3 Tagen 4 Goldfische zugelegt welche sich heute zwar aus der Tiefenzone rausgewagt haben, also eben in die nächst tiefere.
Ich erwarte jetzt auch nicht allzuviel von den Fischen, da sie nun in einer neunen Umgebung sind und sich erst dran gewöhnen müssen, ich wollte nur fragen, wie es bei euch aussieht/sah ?!?

Der Teich hat eine Oberfläche von ca. 25 m², ich weiß nicht ob das ausschlaggebend ist.

PS: Was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist ist, dass der größte __ Goldfisch sich immer unter der Kokosfasermatte versteckt(unter einer falte) und der andere schwimmt mit den 2 kleinen rum; tut er sich Gerade nicht verstecken, ist er immer mit dem 2 größten zusammen.

Also 2 Paare ? (klein-klein - groß-groß ?)
Ich weiß nicht, ob man das Verhalten auf das Geschlecht zurückführen kann, aber vielleicht hat jemand Tipps.


SchnuWuXi


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2003)

Grüß Dich!

weniger die Oberfläche, mehr die Wasserqualität könnte das Verhalten Deiner Fische beeinflussen. Vielleicht leiden sie noch etwas unter der drastischen Veränderung vom Wasser ihres Vorbesitzers zu Deinem... gib' ihnen Zeit, wenn die Wasserwerte ok sind werden sie sich daran gewöhnen, denke ich...

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2003)

Hallo SChnu.....

bin halt schreibfaul.   

Ich hatte so ungefähr das selbe Problem. Hatte sogar schon Angst meine Goldies hätten meine Ungeduld beim Kauf und dem dazu passenden Wetter mit dem Leben bezahlt.
Waren aber alle fit, nur scheu.
Meine Regierung hat dann im Baumarkt Goldorfen gesehen, das sie so rumwuseln, hat ihr gefallen und meine Goldies auch.
Die legendigkeit der Orfies war ansteckend.

Gruß Wupfel


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2003)

*Goldfische*

Hallo,

Goldfische sind sehr robuste Fische, die eigentlich sehr viel aushalten. Ich würde mich hier der Meinung von Doogie anschliesen, das sich die Fischen erst den neuen Lebensbedingungen anpassen müssen. Wenn ich dich von einer Stunde auf die andere von der Nordsee nach Bayern verfrachten würde, müsstest du dich auch erst eingewöhnen.
Genauso ist es bei den Fischen. Sie brauchen meistens eine Woche Zeit um den Teich zu erkunden und sich dem neuen Lebensraum anzupassen. Solltest du dieses Verhalten aber über eine längere Zeit feststellen, würde ich dir raten einmal deine Wasserwerte zu überprüfen. Denn die Wasserbeschaffenheit hat einen sehr großen Einfluss auf die Tiere.


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2003)

Okay, hier schon mal danke für die Tipps !

Wie oft soll man Goldfische eigentlich füttern. In meinem Teich werden sie zwar jederzeit genügend zu fressen haben, aber es schadet sicher nicht, wenn ich ihnen jeden Tag, bzw. jeden zweiten  Tag ein klein wenig füttere, ich meine wegen der Zutraulichkeit.

Kann es sein, dass sie auch unter Kokosfasermatten laichen ?
Ich beobachte, dass wei gesagt ein Fisch immer unter einer Matte ist.
Vielleicht möchte er den Laich verstecken, was aber eigentlich ja auch nicht sein kann, da die männchen doch den Laich noch befruchten müssen. Oder ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2003)

Wie schon oft geschrieben: wir füttern nicht um der Fische willen, sondern um uns selbst zu ergötzen... da musst Du halt das richtige Mittelmass finden, irgendwo zwischen Wasserbelastung und gezähmten Fischen

grundsätzlich gilt: nie mehr füttern als innerhalb weniger minuten gefressen werden kann. es darf nie Futter nach der Fütterung überbleiben

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2003)

Hier noch was zur Fütterung: 
ich füttere zwar wenig, hab es inzwischen aber auch wieder eingestellt,
da meine Goldfische irgendwie zu blöd sind, das Futter zu essen.
Ich werfe das Futter in die Mitte des Teiches wo die Fische meistens sind, und sie hauen durch die schnelle Armbewegung ab.
An den Rand trauen sie sich nicht, wenn dort jemand steht.

Dann kommen die Fische nie an die Wasseroberfläche, daher bemerken sie das Futter irgendwie gar nicht, und ich sehe sie weiterhin das essen, was auf der Folie/Kokosmatte liegt !

Wie sollen sie da zutraulich werden, wenn ich sie auf diese Weise überhaupt nicht füttern kann ?

Und hier noch eine Frage:

Wie werde ich die __ Rückenschwimmer los ?
Die scheint es überhaupt nicht zu stören, dass Fische im Wasser sind.
Sie werden nicht gegessen, da Fische noch zu klein. Werden wenigstens ihre Nachkommen gegessen, oder kann ich hier auch nicht hoffen ?
Vielleicht wird das besser, wenn ich erst den Filter habe, aber das wasser ist trotzdem klar.
Mein Nachbar hat einen kleineren Teich mit mehr gorßen Fischen. In diesem Teich ist das Wort "Rückenschwimmer" unbekannt.Des weiteren hat er keine Kokosfasermatten. Somit können sich kleine Lebewesen nicht gut verstecken.

Aber wie werde ich diese Viecher los ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2003)

Hi SchnuWuXi,

ich glaube das Du noch etwas Geduld haben mußt mit denen Goldies.

Die meinen konnte ich auch nicht zu füttern herauslocken.
Wie schon geschrieben, erst als ich die Goldorfen dazugesetzt habe, gings ein wenig besser. Warum kann ich Dir aber leider auch nicht wirklich sagen.

Aber das mit dem zutraulich und Goldfische? Bist Du da nicht ein wenig zu optimistisch? Ich glaube nicht das Goldfische jemals so zutraulich werden wie Kois. Ich kann meine so wirklich nur beim füttern der Kois beobachten. Dann trauen sie sich.

Äh, noch zum füttern.
Wenn ich die Kois nicht füttern würde, die Goldies würden von mir gar nix kriegen. Eine frühere Erfahrung zeigte bei mir das sie sich auch so vollfressen. Aber nur wenn der Teich auch passt, natürlich.

Also noch viel Spass mit den Goldies !!!
Wupfel


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2003)

Die meisten teiche können ihre Fische auc ohne unser zutun ernähren. und ja , Goldfische können zutraulich. Nicht in dem Maße wie kois , aber sie gewöhnen sich z.b. an die anwesenheit von Menschen am teich und lassen sich davon auch nicht wirklich stören. Und wenn man fest futter zeiten hat , box der papst im Teich


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2003)

Ich weiß schon dass man sie nicht zu füttern braucht. Es soll einfach nur zum "sich ergötzen" und zur Zutraulichkeit sein. Sie werden auch nur ganz wenig am Tag bekommen!
Wollte eben nur fragen, wie lange das dauert, nicht dass ich wollte, dass die Fische sich jetzt von einem auf den anderen Tag füttern lassen.
Eben Tipps, die diesen Vorgang beschleunigen.

Viele Grüße

SchnuWuXI


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2003)

Viel am teich sein. Um so öfter sie dich sehen , um so ehr gewönnen sie sich an dich.


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

am 18.März habe ich angefangen unseren Teich zu bauen, am 25. April war Wasereinlass und schon 7 Tage später wurden unsere Goldies und Shubis eingesetzt, ich weiss es war zu früh, aber ich konnte es nicht erwarten und die Wasserwerte waren gut;  denen wenig später __ Moderlieschen, Bitterlinge, Orfen und Elritzen folgten.
Nach dem normalen Eingewöhnungsritual welches ca. 2 Stunden dauerte schwammen die jeweiligen Fische (Goldies und Shubis) ohne Stress allein aus ihrem Plastikgefängnis in den Teich, begannen sofort mit der Erkundung ihres neuen Zuhauses.
Während dem nächsten Tag liessen wir die Fische allein, nur zeigten wir uns ihnen immer wieder, damit sie sich an uns gewöhnen.
Am 2. Tag versuchten wir es mit der Fütterung, da der neuangelegte Teich noch mit einer armseligen  Speisekarte aufwartete und siehe da, nach einiger Zeit argwöhnischer Beäugung wurde denn auch gefressen und schon nach 8 Tagen waren die Fische so vorwitzig und zutraulich, ich arbeitete von morgens bis abends an dem Teich, dass sie jedem meiner Schritte folgten, wie das mein Yorkie zu tun pflegt. Wir sind überzeugt, dass unsere Fische uns in absehbarer Zeit aus der Hand fressen und wir sie auch irgendwann kraulen können wie Kois. Unsere Fische fühlen sich bei uns sichtlich wohl, das können wir beurteilen, da wir während langen Jahren Fische in Aquarien hielten und sogar Nachwuchs von unseren siamesichen Kampffischen bekamen.
Ich glaube, dass es auch darauf ankommt wie stressfrei die Fische in den Zoohandlungen gehalten und behandelt werden.
Dieser Bericht ist nur meine eigene Erfahrung und soll nicht als allgemeingültig gelten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2003)

Hallo Roland,

Du warst nach 7 Tagen zu der fundierten Beurteilung in der Lage, dass die "Wasserwerte gut" waren ?? Bravo !

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2003)

Okay, danke für die Tipps, ich werde mich eben noch ein bisschen gedulden müssen. Vielleicht ist der Teich ein bisschen groß für die kleinen 4 Fische !

Aber nun zu etwas Anderem: Wie oben schon mehrfach erwähnt habe ich ein "Rückenschwimmerproblem", ich weiß nicht ob das der korrekte Name für das Tier ist, ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine. Davon sieht man an sonnigen Tagen sehr viele an der Wasseroberfläche. Und die Goldies esen sie nicht. Wisst ihr, wie ich das Problem beseitigen kann ?

Viele Grüße

SchnuWuXi


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2003)

Hallo Stefan,

die Tests des Wassers wurden vom Zoofachhandel gemacht, welche mir bestätigten, dass das Wasser fischgerecht ist ansonsten sie mir keine Fische verkaufen würden


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2003)

SchnuWuXi schrieb:
			
		

> Okay, danke für die Tipps, ich werde mich eben noch ein bisschen gedulden müssen. Vielleicht ist der Teich ein bisschen groß für die kleinen 4 Fische !
> 
> Aber nun zu etwas Anderem: Wie oben schon mehrfach erwähnt habe ich ein "Rückenschwimmerproblem", ich weiß nicht ob das der korrekte Name für das Tier ist, ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine. Davon sieht man an sonnigen Tagen sehr viele an der Wasseroberfläche. Und die Goldies esen sie nicht. Wisst ihr, wie ich das Problem beseitigen kann ?
> 
> ...



Wie kommst du eigentlich darauf das die ein Problem sind ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2003)

Ähhm, weil die und echt fast alle __ Frösche rausessen und das eben sehr schlecht ist. und falls Goldies nachwuchs bekommen werden die auch alle gefressen ! denn __ Rückenschwimmer gibt es in meinem Teich sehr viele, an sonnigen Tagen sieht man an der Oberfläche 100 Stück ca.


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2003)

äh, wie? __ Rückenschwimmer fressen __ Frösche und Fische ? Wohl eher umgekehrt, oder?

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2003)

Ich kann da Doogie nur zustimmen. Es sei denn du hast Mutierte Riesen __ Rückenschwimmer. Dann soltest du aber ehr die Bundswehr rufen , wer weis wie groß die noch werden 

PS: Das ist nicht böse gemeint , nur lustig  
Die dinger dienen echt nur als nahrung für alles mögliche. Lass sie einfach da. Wenn die Goldis groß genug sind finde die schon ihre freude an deine Rückenschwimmern.


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2003)

Hi Reiner!

gut, gesetzt den Fall, du nimmst nach dem Ablaichen die großen Fische raus, dann kann es zu Problemen kommen... solange aber die erwachsenen Tiere im Teich sind sind die sicher die größere Gefahr für ihre eigene Brut

oder?

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2003)

Man lehrnt nie aus. Ich bin echt davon ausgegangen das die im leben keine Fische angreifen.   

Mhh , zum Heer...... past denn ein standart Zerstörer der Deutschen Marine in eine Standart Teich ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2003)

Genau auf das wollte ich hinaus. Ich habe die __ Rückenschwimmer gesehen, wie sie sich zu 5 an einen kleinen Frosch geklammert haben, und einmal einer eine Biene unter Wasser gezogen hat  :cry:  !

Aber nun bin ich ja beruhigt, dass meine Goldfische früher oder später denn Rückenschwimmerbestand dezimieren werden   

Viele Grüße

SchnuWuXi

Ps: würde wirklich gerne Versuchen eine kleine Marineflotte im teich zu stationieren ! Leider wären die mir etwas zu auffällig und zu groß; soll ich es mal mit U-Booten versuchen ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2003)

Die Idee mit den Ubooten würde ich lassen. Die wirbeln nur den bodengrund auf


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2003)

*Verzweifelt*

 
Also, die Fische leben jetzt zwar schon einen Monat im Teich, sind nicht mehr so schreckhaft, also sie hauen nicht ab, wenn ich den Arm schnell bewege, und trauen sich auch oft an die Wasseroberfläche !
Aber ich habe sie mal wieder gefüttert, und da haben sie einfach weiter gegründeld und haben das an der Wasseroberfläche schwimmende Futter übersehen !
Sie sind so etwas auch noch nicht gewohnt, aber ich weiß nicht mehr, wei ich sie etwas "zähmen" kann. Dass sie eben herkomen, wenn man am Teich steht;...., ihr wisst was ich meine !

...  :cry: ....

Viele jetzt nicht mehr so sonnige Grüße

SchnuWuXi


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. März 2004)

Hallo,

jetzt melde ich mich nach einer langen Winterpause mal wieder zurück(meinen Verbleib hat sicher keiner gemerkt).

Goldfische kommen jetzt immer zur Futterstelle, selbst einige kleine schwarze(Nachwuchs), nur ein großer Schwarzer, der traut sich net so recht.
ich schaue, dass ich mir eine Digicam zulege, damit ich hier ein paar Fotos reinstellen kann  

Gruß
SchnuWuXi


----------

